# Murray Sears Roebuck Free Spirit MX bike value



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm not sure if this counts as a BMX bike or a muscle bike, as it's somewhere in the middle, but I have this Murray-built Sears Roebuck Free Spirit MX bike that I'm hoping to sell/trade at the upcoming Buddy's Pedal Fest swap meet and show. It looks to be mostly intact, but it is missing the front fender, a chunk of the rear fender, and one green valve stem cap. There is some surface rust here and there, with the worst being on the springer fork. I've been told this bike could still be worth $150 to the right person, but I'm not sure. Think you could help me out?


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 16, 2021)

I’d say $150 is definitely reasonable! Very cool fork and frame is quite unique. The seat is a major plus being in pretty good shape


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 16, 2021)

Take some time to lube the chain and take wd-40 with some 000 steel wool and about 20 minutes with the chrome and that bike would really stand out. Also clean the tires. Surprising what clean wheels and tires can do for really anything haha


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 16, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> I’d say $150 is definitely reasonable! Very cool fork and frame is quite unique. The seat is a major plus being in pretty good shape





1937Zenith said:


> Take some time to lube the chain and take wd-40 with some 000 steel wool and about 20 minutes with the chrome and that bike would really stand out. Also clean the tires. Surprising what clean wheels and tires can do for really anything haha



Thanks! Looks like I'll be pricing it at that.

I can try to clean it up, but I only have so much time before the swap meet Saturday, and most of tomorrow is going to be spent just getting packed and driving to Missouri.


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 21, 2021)

Had this exact bike as a kid and still have a pic of me on it. Good thing is; its all original and completely intact as bought from Sears with number plate,chaingaurd,OG tires etc.


----------

